# Newby says Hi



## stukely (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi folks I'm a newby to this forum, but have been designing and building guitars for over 25 years under the "Stukely" banner. I have taken a break as of late and thought I would share my lastest endeavor with you which was built for a client in the US.

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h63/stukely/Soloistspaltfull-1.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h63/stukely/CONVAR167.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h63/stukely/CONVAR168.jpg

Sorry about the links but I haven't figured out how to post pics directly, would appreciate a headsup in this department
Cheers
Lou Barry


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

G'day eh? Welcome aboard.
Nice looking guit's my friend.
As to posting pic's, click the
little yellow square that looks
like a postcard and enter your
URL there.
Ciao fer now.sdsre


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome and DAMN but that's beautiful work. lofulofu


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome & nice work there my friend. Maybe I can help you source some nice wood that isn't full of black stains. LOL. Looks great:banana:


----------



## stukely (Jan 12, 2007)

I may take you up on that, Spalted Mople is really mean stuff to work with but that's what the guy wanted


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Wow! That guitar is absolutely wicked! Any way i could custom-order one? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheers Stukely. Nice work. How about the specs. :bow:


----------



## stukely (Jan 12, 2007)

*Stukely Soloist Spalt Specs*

Here are the specs for the Soloist Spalt and a back view: 
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h63/stukely/SoloistLEspaltback.jpg

Soloist LE Spalt Specifications

Custom Designed Body Style similar in size to a Strat
Solid Center Block with Hollow Wings
Spalted Maple top
Mahogany Body
Cherry Wood Body Stripe
Birdseye Maple Neck and Fingerboard
Cherry Wood Accent on Headstock
Gotoh Tuners
Dimarzio ‘Tone Zone” and “Air Norton” Mag Pickups
Graphtech” Ghost” Acoustic Pickup System
3-way Toggle Switch between Mag and Acoustic Pickups
5-way Stewmac Megaswitch

For the record the Pickups and the Hardware was the personal choice of the client and I must say I was blown away by the overall sound both Magnetically and Acoustically (he really nailed it)


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice job on the cavity covers. Love the skunk stripe.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, that is one fine looking instrument. I like the way you mixed the black and gold hardware - never would have thought to try that but it works well with the lighter coloured maple body and darker spalted accents. Very clever.

What did you use to finish it?


----------



## stukely (Jan 12, 2007)

*Stukely Finish*

The finish was a lacquer on this one I normally use a hand rubbed Oil. Here are a few of my earlier creations for the record
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h63/stukely/CONVAR133.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h63/stukely/Soloistfront.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h63/stukely/CONVAR101.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h63/stukely/CONVAR99.jpg


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Do you offer custom guitars for interested customers?


----------



## stukely (Jan 12, 2007)

*building hiatus*

Truthfully I have ceased building for awhile, was getting a little weary of the grind. I will let you know if and when I resume


----------



## vbbish (Nov 3, 2007)

*hey*

nice looking guitars... im new here as well


----------

